# Need to vent



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

I realise my ttc journey is nothing compared to some folk on here, but I'm really at the end of my tether!

Just failed my most recent cycle and I'm flipping sick of folk saying "oh you never know, you might get a positive tomorrow!". No I flipping won't. Let me just grieve for this failed cycle and move on!! 

I'm more angry than upset about this one. I just want to get absolutely trollied and forget all things infertility. I just want to scream at anyone giving me sympathy. Has anyone else ever felt like this? 😢


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello, yep. I totally get this. I sometimes just want a friend to say "that's really Sh£t, I don't know if your treatment will work. I'm here for you."

Because no one knows if it'll work. And the positivity can feel like a conversation ending comment 

x


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for commenting, Rio. Glad it's not just me. x


----------

